# Barbs spending too much time at the bottom



## georgiosd (4 mo ago)

Hey all 

We have a 30 gallon tank with 9 barbs (3x green, 3x albino, 3x tiger) and currently 7 cories (2x pepper, 2x bronze, 3x julii) and they generally all seem to get along fine.

But, we did have two deaths (there were 9 cories) with the two dead fish having crawled under a decoration together and found them in the morning, which seems to be from aggression from others - unknown whether it's been from barbs or other cories. Previous post with more history here.

During feeding, the barbs eat their flakes and then go looking for the pellets and shrimp we give to the cories and share the rest of the food. If we give enough, it doesn't seem to be a problem in terms of fighting but we're never sure if all the cories were able to eat enough.

After asking at a locally respected pet store, they recommended that we feed the cories 1 hour after we turn off the lights, so they can eat undisturbed from the barbs, which we tried last night but the barbs still "smelled" the pellets and went after them.

Overall, the barbs spend too much time in the middle and bottom of the aquarium, even nipping on the gravle!

Has anyone faced this and was able to adjust the aquarium to make it more interesting for barbs to stay up top and leave the cories alone?

Thank you!

PS: Water parameters check out.

PPS: Here's a photo of the aquarium:


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Read this please








Are Tiger Barbs Bottom Feeders?


Tiger barbs are popular fish that many people enjoy caring for. They're really good fish that you're going to love owning as a beginner. They're good for beginners because they're hardier than many similar types




avidaquarist.com


----------



## georgiosd (4 mo ago)

Thank you for responding but I'm not sure what I'm supposed to take from that article.

The barbs are definitely not being bullied by anyone else and they're not showing any other signs of stress. This behavior started when we revamped the environment with added plants and the big
"tree" decoration on the left. Previously we had only the small anubia plant and a few more small decorations.

I am thinking of adding some smaller plants like Staurogyne to make the bottom more complex and then some taller plants to make the top more complex too - but recommendations from more experienced people welcome!


----------



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

i think i might have siad this before, but that is a beautiful tank


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

georgiosd said:


> Thank you for responding but I'm not sure what I'm supposed to take from that article.
> 
> The barbs are definitely not being bullied by anyone else and they're not showing any other signs of stress. This behavior started when we revamped the environment with added plants and the big
> "tree" decoration on the left. Previously we had only the small anubia plant and a few more small decorations.
> ...


Staurogyne repens is awesome. When it gets too big just snip it and replant to fill out areas with it.


----------



## georgiosd (4 mo ago)

Thanks guys! I also got some natural rocks to put in it but it's not yet clear in my head how to place all of it.

Any other tips to separate the barbs from the cories? 🙏


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Try going with a maintained jungle plant style. You'll have to look up pics. But that might provide more hiding spots and cut line of site of the two groups. I tend to plant heavy right off the bat.


----------



## georgiosd (4 mo ago)

Mmmm yes! I was stalling from revamping because I'm trying to think how to best organize the new plants/rocks/etc but in the jungle recipe it seems like I need to let of those expectations and just mix up plants!


----------

